# Removing Badges



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2006)

Okay, here is the problem. Since I am transferring to Reg Force I need to remove some of my badges from my DEU tunic. Now I removed one badge and there is some sort of dirt/residue on it. What is the best way to get rid of this problem? I am trying to get ahead of the game and get my DEU ready for Remembrance Day since I'll be Reg Force officially on the 02 Nov 06.


Thanks for the Help,
Cheers,
TN2IC


 :cheers:


----------



## beach_bum (13 Oct 2006)

Have you tried dry cleaning?


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2006)

Ah.. that would be nice. But am trying to be a tad cheap. But I may have to go to such a point.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Oct 2006)

I am guessing they will re-issue your badges and uniforms, don't you have to turn your kit in before leaving, once you clear your reserve unit?

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I am guessing they will re-issue your badges and uniforms, don't you have to turn your kit in before leaving, once you clear your reserve unit?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess




Correct. And will be re-issued new DEUs.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Oct 2006)

And In the famous words of a Philosepher king;

_This bad boy is locked_


dileas

tess


----------

